# Optical Forums > Progressive Lens Discussion Forum >  Essilor Azio Products

## sp.chuah

Recently, Essilor just launched a new product called Essilor Azio which customize for *asian eye*. Did any asian's dispensing optician do prescribe Essilor Azio to patients recently? How does it's work? In my information, most of the current products for Essilor example Essilor Varilux progressive lenses do have Azio design.Essilor also launched single vision for Azio range. For example, single vision Azio 360 1.50 Crizal A2 and etc. If anyone has more informations about Essilor Azio products, i'll feel pleased if you would like to share your experiences with all of us.

Thank You.

----------


## rinselberg

These links may be helpful to you:

http://www.optiboard.com/forums/showthread.php?p=316674

http://www.essilor.com.sg/productbrands/azio.html

http://www.essilor.com.au/lens_desig..._azio_360_deg/

http://www.essilor.com.au/lens_desig..._azio_360_deg/

----------


## Chris Ryser

another new name for a proven lens with another name on another continent.:bbg:

----------


## again2k

Chuah,

Pls try fitting
1) Vx Comfort
2) Vx Comfort 360
3) Vx comfort Azio 360

into same frame and let the px try each lenses for 1 week.

Then you tell us how good the azio 360 is. :cheers:

----------


## Fezz

What is different about Asian eyes that would require a "different" type of progressive?

----------


## rinselberg

> What is different about Asian eyes that would require a "different" type of progressive?


http://www.essilor.com.au/lens_desig..._azio_360_deg/

"According to Essilor.."

----------


## Fezz

Thanks Rinsie!

You RULE!!

:cheers::cheers::cheers:

----------


## sharpstick777

> What is different about Asian eyes that would require a "different" type of progressive?


Many Asians read from top to bottom, not left to right like westerners, so a differing corridor design could in theory benefit those folks.

----------


## jgu1644

according the essilor
1.the eye length of asians is generally longer compared to the other populations groups.
2.with a less pronounced face profile and nose bridge.
3higer degree of eye convergence and asian hold reading materials nearer to their eyes
asian eye length 22-28mm
asian wearing conditions wrap:0 degree tilt:6 degree pd:63mm vertex 12mm
asian reaidng distance 373mm
essilor claim they are able to precisely translate these measurement to create new essilor azio
i am still wating for my patient feedback

----------


## bigeyejim

There have been a lot of Asian fit frames coming out in 2009 as well....Nike, REM, et al.....

----------


## Yeap

i have to agree that Asian reading habit may be slight different than the western but since Asians read from top to bottom is that means it can have a narrower corridor? every of the manufacturer is doing their work to expand the usable visual area in the lens i believe essilor is on the track as well.. secondly, is it that for Asian we only can choose Hoya or Nikon lens as our priority as the lens is manufactured by Asian, so they know better what the asian needs?

----------


## EdgeOptical

> There have been a lot of Asian fit frames coming out in 2009 as well....Nike, REM, et al.....


 Oakley and a few other sunglass companies are doing the same thing as well

----------


## Optoanomalicious

This is just another way of boosting revenue.  I mean c'mon, the key to a comfortable progressive relies within its fitting.  No matter how comfortable or how "asian fit" they are, if the fitting is crap, then everything screwed up.  

Imagine this, frames with "asian style" nose are meant for asians rite?  Their price is not cheaper or more expensive than any regular nose frame.  But how come Azio's price is a little elevated than the normal one?  :cheers:

----------


## HarryChiling

> Many Asians read from top to bottom, not left to right like westerners, so a differing corridor design could in theory benefit those folks.


That's not as true a statement as it used to be, most asian documents are horizontal nowadays.

----------


## sharpstick777

> What is different about Asian eyes that would require a "different" type of progressive?


Asian eyes have a longer axial length, and generally follow "listings law" differently.  Asians also read higher and closer than european/americans and have over 4 times the serverity of myopia.  In addition, many asian alphabets are verticle vs. English's horizontal direction.  Asians also wear there glasses with much less vertex distance (if fit one Asian OD with glasses and if she wore them any closer they would have been contacts).  

All those factors combined can have a big effect on the visual experience.

----------


## Judy Canty

Pure marketing manure...

----------


## sharpstick777

If you don't believe there is a difference between the needs of Asian vs. European patients, just try a pair of Hoya, Tokai or Seiko lenses distributed in the Japanese markets.  All those companies modify their lenses for the US/European markets.  Why should it be revolutionary when a European company modifies their lenses for Asia?

----------


## Judy Canty

My Korean OD friends say differently.

----------


## DragonLensmanWV

Are these lenses just optimized for myopia?

----------


## HarryChiling

> Are these lenses just optimized for myopia?


 
Bingo,  The azio is optimized for a longer axial length (myopia) and the India is optimized for a shorter axial length (hyperopia), Rodenstock calls their FF lenses Impression Myope and Impression Hyperop, Zeiss individual can be tailored to work this way as well by supplying a modified vertex parameter, since they vary the design based on biometric data.  Even molded lenses in the high bases probably incorporated some design characteristics to account for a hyperope rather than a myope.  Old hat new coat.

----------


## lifeman

> Bingo,  The azio is optimized for a longer axial length (myopia) and the India is optimized for a shorter axial length (hyperopia), Rodenstock calls their FF lenses Impression Myope and Impression Hyperop, Zeiss individual can be tailored to work this way as well by supplying a modified vertex parameter, since they vary the design based on biometric data.  Even molded lenses in the high bases probably incorporated some design characteristics to account for a hyperope rather than a myope.  Old hat new coat.



best answer 

It just std. parameter for design, it not new tech. but it just marketing for asian people. (old hat new coat)

----------


## mimie

I am wearing Azio with Comfort DS since our Essilor rep gave us lenses. I like Azio better than Physio 360, because Azio has wider distance vision and less swim effect when I look down. It gives me a really natural vision.  I don't have to find the sweet spot for intermediate and near vision. My Rx is plano -1.50 OU add power is +1.50. My co-worker, she has tried Physio 360, Nikon Seemax, Universa from Zeiss. She likes Azio the best as well. My another co-worker, she tried Azio single vision, she said she can't feel the difference. I am not sure how much more for Azio design, but I would recommend Asian patinets to try Azio lens.

----------

